# GM Remy A. Presas' View on Body Shifting



## Guro Harold (Dec 10, 2005)

"In Arnis, body shifting is important. An Arnis player should be shifty in positioning his body at a vantage point so that he can strike with utmost power. Proper body positioning will also enable him to be outside the effective range of an opponent's blow or strike. Body shifting consists of stepping, sliding, turning or combinationsof these movements."
[Excerpt from "Modern Arnis:Stick Fighting", By Remy Amador Presas, 1st U.S. Edition 1997, Page 28]

Please discuss below. Please use fair use doctrine and copyright laws for reference sources.


----------



## DrBarber (Dec 12, 2005)

Palusut said:
			
		

> "In Arnis, body shifting is important. An Arnis player should be shifty in positioning his body at a vantage point so that he can strike with utmost power. Proper body positioning will also enable him to be outside the effective range of an opponent's blow or strike. Body shifting consists of stepping, sliding, turning or combinationsof these movements."
> [Excerpt from "Modern Arnis:Stick Fighting", By Remy Amador Presas, 1st U.S. Edition 1997, Page 28]
> 
> Please discuss below. Please use fair use doctrine and copyright laws for reference sources.


 
And your point is?

Please add the publisher name to your citation.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 12, 2005)

DrBarber said:
			
		

> And your point is?
> 
> Please add the publisher name to your citation.
> 
> Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


The point that any member can contribute to this thread if they wish.

The publisher is Modern Arnis A Presas. This book is known as the pink book in the US and the blue book for the Philippine run.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 12, 2005)

Interesting topic.

What is body shifting and why is it important?


----------



## DrBarber (Dec 12, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Interesting topic.
> 
> What is body shifting and why is it important?


 
Hi Bob,

We were going to get together and explore the bodyshifting concepts.
Whenever you're ready, let's do it.  I know a thing or two about Modern Arnis body shifting.

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 12, 2005)

> Proper body positioning will also enable him to be outside the effective range of an opponent's blow or strike.


 
what about being inside of that range   way inside


----------



## chris arena (Dec 12, 2005)

My take on body shifting and angling is based on range. When you are at longrange the angles are wider. The old 45 to 60 degree footwork really comes into play due to the fact that long range attacks, (the longer the weapon, the larger the arc), you have to move with the larger arc circumfrence of these attacks and position yourself to strike. Angling allows you to do this as you can avoid or block, parry whatever, and still stay in range, rather that just backing out to avoid the attack and have to waste time trying to close.

On the other hand, as the range narrows, the angling footwork tend to become more and more linear and can litterly tdighten up to one foot forward and one foot back split stepping and body agling and upper body weaving tend to take over. This is definately the case in a hubad lubad punyo or short stick Serrada style. Angling with 45 to 60 degree footwork at this range is kinda like attempting to block a direct force attack from a square horse! In other words, you will land on your butt!

I know that his is old news to the old timers here, but it really changed my technique once I got the hang of it! Footwork is definately the hardest thing for beginners and even mid-level player to master.

Chris Arena
(enthusiastic intermediatte)


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 12, 2005)

I'm a noob of all noobs to Arnis but not to angles and positioning.

Do you always move the feet here, or do you do any weight shifting without shuffling in Arnis?


----------



## Dan Anderson (Dec 12, 2005)

Back in the ancient days (1980), Prof. Presas used to really get on us about body shifting.  The key wa angling and the basic flow drills, give and take, six count all emphasized angling.  Angling was everwhere.  In his latter day teaching it wasn't pushed so much.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 12, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I'm a noob of all noobs to Arnis but not to angles and positioning.
> 
> Do you always move the feet here, or do you do any weight shifting without shuffling in Arnis?



Yes.

Some people look at it as Foot work is the key.

Some look at it as distancing to the opponent, to optimize your intent.

His body shifting, is also considered leaning, and you move your body. He got this part from his Balintawak training. If you are positioned properly, you can block and manage the opponents cane and they cannot easily touch your cane with out giving you their hand and body thereby. Also in the positon it may be at the right spot where if the opponent is square to you he may not be able to hit you, and you may be able to hit him though. 

i.e. If you try to lean with all of your joints locked or stretched out then you can lean only so far. But if you sink into your stance, short distance between feet, but you bend at the ankles, knees, and hips, which if you check, will give you greater leaning movement with out having to more your body via foot work. Although given this one must always be prepared to move via footwork to maintain the proper distance and/or to avoid getting hit.

I hope this helps.


----------

